# You know you're getting old when.....



## gillhunter (May 1, 2018)

You receive an add from a cremation service in the mail. Now I know that I have a lot more years behind me than in front of me, but this kinda hit me right up side the head when I opened today's mail. As someone on the forum once said, "getting old is not for sissy's".


----------



## water bouy (May 1, 2018)

You know you're getting old when you hurt in places you didn't know you had.


----------



## overboard (May 1, 2018)

Does it count when you already have your tombstone in place, and you're still alive! :lol:


----------



## gnappi (May 2, 2018)

You're REALLY OLD if you ask for the name of the cremation service... So what's their phone number


----------



## jasper60103 (May 3, 2018)

You know you're getting old when AARP sends you an invitation in the mail.
On the flip side, my wife and I enjoy our 15% discount at Dennys.


----------



## Ttexastom (May 3, 2018)

You are getting old if you remember conway twitty singing on american bandstand


----------



## Scott F (May 3, 2018)

This is a new one on me. You might be getting old if you can tell time on an analog clock! It seems kids can’t tell time anymore on analog clocks so in Britain, they are installing digital clocks. Time marches on!


----------



## eshaw (May 4, 2018)

Some of you may be able to relate to this. I was watching tv the other day, forget what show it was, but they're saying that writing in cursive is becoming a lost art! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## LDUBS (May 4, 2018)

I kind of understand the cursive thing. Everyone uses keypads these days. Cursive is kinda like a buggy whip I guess. 

You are one of my contemporaries if you know who & what a Rube Goldberg is (without resorting to Google).


----------



## DaleH (May 4, 2018)

jasper60103 said:


> You know you're getting old when AARP sends you an invitation in the mail.


AARP is rabid anti-gun, and I used to get their solicitations (was only around 40 then to boot) but I had access to sheet lead. So I’d cut a piece to fit their postage paid envelope, marked the outside ‘hand cancel’ and would scratch ‘no thank you’ on the piece of lead and would then send it on its merry way back to them.

It took a few years ... but to this day I don’t get anymore solicitations from them, for some reason :lol:


----------



## Scott F (May 4, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Some of you may be able to relate to this. I was watching tv the other day, forget what show it was, but they're saying that writing in cursive is becoming a lost art! I couldn't believe it.



I stopped writing in cursive 50 years ago. My handwriting in school was terrible and no one could read it so I started printing, which I could do much more legibly. Except for my own signature, I’ve forgotten how to write in cursive.


----------



## KMixson (May 4, 2018)

The only cursive I write now is my name. You can't read it most of the time because I scribble it so fast. I can write in cursive very nicely but it takes way too long for me to do it correctly. I print much better and faster than trying to write in cursive if you actually want to read what I have written. I have been complimented that my printing is so easy to read compared to others.


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2018)




----------



## eshaw (May 5, 2018)

Should have showed him a 5 1/4" floppy. Probably want to know what the door mat was for.


----------



## gillhunter (May 5, 2018)

I was the first CAD operator for the company I worked for in 1984. We bought a Texas Insturment system with an HP plotter running Autocad. It was a big deal because it had a 10 meg hard drive as well as 2- 5 1/4" floppy drives. It cost $16,000. You talk about slow. Of course we all smoked and drank coffee at that time and did you ever have time to smoke between commands :LOL2:


----------



## overboard (May 5, 2018)

Scott F said:


> eshaw said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped writing in cursive 50 years ago. My handwriting in school was terrible and no one could read it so I started printing, which I could do much more legibly. Except for my own signature, I’ve forgotten how to write in cursive.



:lol: I always wrote with a backward slant, until I figured out to turn the paper sideways so I could get the forward slant. Teachers used to tell me that they couldn't read my writing, I couldn't figure out why because I could read it perfectly and it looked pretty good to me! :LOL2: 
I mostly print anything I need to write correspondence for, at least my printing is also legible. I can still write cursive but have pretty well kept it mostly limited to signatures for quite awhile. 
Hummm, just checked, yup can still write cursive if needed, definitely been awhile!!!!! #-o


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2018)

Talking about your company putting in their first CAD machine.... I was "honored" when my firm sent my office in Chicago the first Punch Tape computer/communicator outside of NYC. Probably was circa 1970's or so????

The idea was that we would punch tape showing receipts and delivery of securities every day. 

We would send that data over the sloooow modem line, and the NYC office could book the entries as if they had the securities in hand. That allowed NY to borrow against the securities without actually having them there. That was worth a lot of money to the firm.

Only.....no one had ever used that machine in a branch office before. Neither our "brains" in NY nor the company's tech guys could figure out how to get the machine going. It would click on; read about an inch of the punch tape...and STOP.

Weeks of trying didn't help. 

Then, I took the manual home one night. Reading it in great detail, I read the part that said that "the initial entry had to be five digits" or more. 
Duhhhhhh.... We had these sheets of paper where everything was entered. The first entry was the line number ----1-----. Whoops....that was ONE digit. 

I changed the first line to 00001......and everything worked from that time on. 

We got modern with punch cards a few years later. Ha Ha...

rich


----------



## GTS225 (May 5, 2018)

You might be getting old if you can mentally make change for a 10-spot, and count it out.

It's sad when today's kids can't do that right without the display from an electronic register.

Roger


----------



## eshaw (May 5, 2018)

I remember when I was going to college I had a class in Numerical Control. That is the name they gave the programming that was done with our mills, lathes and other machinery. That was all done with punched tape. The initial programs were done with paper but you had to be very careful about it getting around oil because it would make the paper translucent and the light reader would go skitzoid trying to read it! Those machines did some pretty interesting things when that happened.

Actually, I think it's kind of sad that todays generation can't do simple math functions without a calculator.


----------



## KMixson (May 5, 2018)

I remember when i thought microfiche was some kind of an alien computer program to me. Microsoft Excel is kind of the killer of microfiche.


----------



## richg99 (May 5, 2018)

* Microsoft Excel* really, really "new".

*Lotus 123* Now, that makes me feel OLD!

Ha Ha 

I had to teach myself to program in RPG and Fortran to get my first 4K computer (Timex-Sinclair) to do anything... That program made me a ton of money over the next 5 years. It cost $100.00 before I added additional memory and a thermo printer.


----------



## LDUBS (May 5, 2018)

KMixson said:


> I remember when i thought microfiche was some kind of an alien computer program to me. Microsoft Excel is kind of the killer of microfiche.



Before MS Excel, it was Lotus 123. And before that it was hand entries on paper spreadsheets. Aw, the good ol days. 

I remember having to get permission from our regional office before using the fax machine. The concern was long distance charges.


----------



## LDUBS (May 5, 2018)

richg99 said:


> * Microsoft Excel* really, really "new".
> 
> *Lotus 123* Now, that makes me feel OLD!
> 
> ...




We must have been typing about Lotus 123 at the same time. Gosh, I remember those Sinclair machines. I was big time. I had an Apple II+ with 64K of memory!!

I took some Fortran and Cobol in college. Wrote the required program code, than ran them from punch cards.  I remember having to go to the computer lab in the middle of the night because that was the only time I could get access to run my batch. Gosh, I hated getting those syntax error codes. They were the cause of a lot of sleepless nights.


----------



## WV1951 (May 6, 2018)

Brings back memories. We used to have a key punch dept. of around 5-6 key punch operators. I can remember boxes and boxes and boxes of key punch cards.


----------



## eshaw (May 7, 2018)

My first computer was a kit I put together that was offered by Heathkit. Then I moved on to the Commodore 28 and Commodore 64. If you had a Commodore 128 you'd hit the gem of the generation. I knew I was in trouble when programming got to the point that you had to use a compiler to complete your programs.


----------

